# Changes to Australian visa programmes underway



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A number of changes have been introduced this month in the visa process in Australia including fee increases. The Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) nomination application fee has increased from $85 to $330. However, the fee to apply to be an Approved Sponsor under the subclass 457 programme remains unchanged at $420. The Department [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changes to Australian visa programmes underway...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I can never understand how the department can justify a huge increase, its not as though they have employed more staff to cope with the increase of applications. 

Louiseb


----------

